# Her Last Great Adventure



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Miss Suzy Sunshine. 

She was such a beautiful girl, I am very partial to the Reds. 

Beautiful pictures of your sweet girl. 

Godspeed sweetheart


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. A special place in my heart for the reds. Even 12 years isn't enough. Rest in Peace, Miss Suzy Sunshine.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have just gone through the same with my boy.....we never have them long enough....{{HUGS}}


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for you loss. Thanks for sharing the pics of Miss Suzy Sunshine.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful. Run free sweet girl x


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. I'm sure she will live long in your heart.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl. Wishing you strength and peace as you learn to live without her physical presence....


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. I feel your pain. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lawgirl.*

I am so sorry to read about Miss Suzy Sunshine!
What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know its hard when we have to let them go. So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Hugs...


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Getting through this is so difficult. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww,so sorry for your loss - I'm right there with you - just lost my girl 3 days ago. I feel your pain.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Such a pretty girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SO very sorry for the loss of beautiful Suzy. Can tell what a sweet girl she was. I particularly love the last picture. Keeping you in our thoughts at this hard time.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful golden. Thank you for sharing those wonderful pics.


----------



## 3inarow (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry it was time to say goodbye. It is never easy. She is beautiful.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I'm going through the same thing so I know how you feel. Hugs...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Little Miss Suzy Sunshine was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Bryton2341 (Jan 27, 2014)

Very sorry...she was beautiful. I'm sure she is playing with my Bryton at the Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. I'm so sorry for your loss.. there's never enough time with our special fur babies.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Suzy. I'm glad you got to enjoy her for over twelve years. We just never have them long enough.

She certainly was a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing the photos of her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Please remember how blessed we are, we loved and we were loved back.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

My heart is right there with you feeling the pain and the emptiness of the loss of our dogs. Our Tanner just passed 3 days ago and I go hr by hr to get through the day, we all share in your sorrow.


Paula


----------

